# precisar de + verbo



## Du_sud

Olá pessoal!

Lendo os threads, notei que algumas pessoas dizem:

precisar de + verbo

Ele *precisa de fazer *isso.

Na minha região, pelo menos, usamos:

precisar + verbo

Ele *precisa fazer* isso.

precisar de + substantivo

Ele *precisa de dinheiro*.

Minha dúvida:  a construção " precisar de + verbo" é correta ou apenas um dos muitos regionalismos, mas que não é abonado na língua culta?

Obrigado


----------



## barrosangelina

Olá

Precisar no sentido de ter necessidade de, carecer é sempre transitivo indireto. Nesse sentido, a norma culta não abona o uso do verbo como transitivo direto. Entretanto há uma licença para o uso não preposicional quando a palavra que segue o verbo precisar é um verbo no infinitivo. Ex.: Preciso sair, preciso falar 

Um abraço,
Angelina


----------



## Du_sud

Olá

barrosangelina:
"Há uma licensa para o uso preposicional..." 

Isso quer dizer que "eu preciso de sair, ela precisa de falar com você, etc" é considerado certo?

Soa muito estranho aos meus ouvidos.

Pergunto-me se mais pessoas falam assim e de que região elas são.

Obrigado


----------



## Frajola

Algumas pessoas já corrigiram minha fala alertando que se deve dizer:

1. precisar + *DE* + algo: _Eu preciso de dinheiro._

2. precisar + *FAZER* *algo: *_Eu preciso ganhar dinheiro._


Essa parece ser a esrtutura considerada gramaticalmente correta, no sentido mais tradicional. Também ouço muito gente falando:

2A. precisar + *DE* + *FAZER algo*: _Eu preciso de ganhar dinheiro._


Estrutura essa que não conforma com a norma tradicional da gramática, segundo as pessoas que me corrigiram.


----------



## Alandria

Precisar de + verbo me parece ser bem usado e comum em Minas, vou esperar Vanda e Macunaíma confirmarem.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Creio que Vanda e Macunaíma terão uma resposta perfeita, mas enquanto eles dormem o sono dos justos, eis o que nos diz o  Dicionário Houaiss, no item Gramática, abaixo:

*Acepções
*■ verbo 
transitivo direto e transitivo indireto 
*1*    ter necessidade de; carecer, necessitar 
Ex.: <quando precisava (de) algum dinheiro aparecia por lá> <p. de roupas> 
intransitivo 
*2*    ser pobre, passar necessidade 
Ex.: sai a esmolar porque precisa 
transitivo direto 
*3*    indicar ou exprimir com exatidão 
Ex.: o professor precisara os objetivos do curso 
transitivo direto 
*4*    tornar (algo) preciso, exato, rigoroso; ajustar, acertar 
Ex.: <p. um mecanismo> <p. uma ação> 
transitivo direto 
*5* Rubrica: artes plásticas. 
     realçar os contornos de uma composição 


*Homônimos*
precisa(3ªp.s.), precisas(2ªp.s.)/ _precisa_(f.preciso[adj.]) e pl.; preciso(1ªp.s.)/ _preciso_(adj.)

*Gramática*
*a)* na atual norma portuguesa da língua, este verbo, quando na acp. de 'ter necessidade de', pede objeto indireto; há, porém, bom número de abonações de autores portugueses clássicos, como Camilo e Bocage, que o empregaram com transitividade direta; na verdade, na língua, a regência deste verbo pendula entre uma coisa e outra, com peso maior para o objeto indireto, tanto no Brasil como em Portugal, exceto quando a ele se segue outro verbo no infinitivo, caso em que, em Portugal, sempre se usa seguido de preposição (_preciso de fazer_, _precisava de sair_, _precisou de se explicar_), *enquanto, no Brasil, tal emprego tem vindo a rarear (preciso fazer, precisava sair, precisou explicar-se)* *b)* depois de _precisar_ a prep. _de_ é freq. omitida antes de complemento oracional (p.ex., _precisava_ (_de_)_ que lhe fornecessem comida_)

(grifos meus)


----------



## Vanda

Preciso (de) dizer alguma coisa depois de tudo que nossos especialistas já disseram acima?

Ah, então tá! Mais um:
como verbo transitivo indireto=  Ter necessidade; carecer, necessitar
Ex.: Precisa de dinheiro. (Aurélio)


----------



## Du_sud

Olá! 

Interessante saber que o uso "precisar de + verbo no infinitivo" é comum em Minas.

Nunca ouvi tal construção dos nativos daqui.

Muito obrigado a todos


----------



## machadinho

Alandria said:


> Precisar de + verbo me parece ser bem usado e  comum em Minas, vou esperar Vanda e Macunaíma confirmarem.



Sim, confirmado. Mas um mineirim usou a construção em outro fio e foi quase apedrejado!  Em Minas podemos dizer tanto  "preciso fazer" quanto "preciso de fazer" sem o menor problema. O texto humorístico Sotaque Mineiro do Felipe Peixoto Braga Neto dá mais exemplos:[..] Em Minas, se você quiser falar que precisa ir a um  lugar, vai dizer, eu preciso de ir. Onde os mineiros arrumaram esse  "de", aí no meio, é uma boa pergunta; só não me perguntem, mas que ele  existe, existe. [...] Você não precisa viajar, você "precisa de viajar".  Se você chamar sua filha para acompanhá-la ao supermercado, ela  reclamará, ah, mãe, eu preciso de ir?​


----------



## Vanda

Foi o Good? Precisamos de trazê-lo  a Minas, para parar de dizer que doeu.


----------



## machadinho

Mas vai que ele não volta para o Rio depois do encanto do sotaque das mineiras?


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Foi o Good? Precisamos de trazê-lo a Minas, para parar de dizer que doeu.


 
Ou então que venha passear para Portugal, onde a maioria dos falantes usa _precisar + de. _


----------



## Alacritas

Alentugano said:


> Ou então que venha passear para Portugal, onde a maioria dos falantes usa _precisar + de. _



Isso é só com os verbos, ou também com sustantivos? Pelo menos, por mim, que não sou português mas vivo em Portugal desde alguns anos, soa-me bizarro "preciso + ___" sem 'de'. Sempre diria "preciso de fazer...", "preciso de dinheiro...", etc. E parece-me que é assim que fala a gente acá.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Mas vai que ele não volta para o Rio depois do encanto do sotaque das mineiras?



Olha que já cantei muito o encanto das mineiras, enfeitiçado que fui por mais de uma...nu!* 

Quanto ao assunto em pauta, nem a ABL nem o Ciberdúvidas me responderam até hoje... 

_______________
* _Nossa Senhora_, em mineiro.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Só para constar:
Celso Pedro Luft, no seu dicionário de regência verbal, confirma o que disse o Houaiss. 


			
				Dicionário Prático de Regência Verbal said:
			
		

> 1 *TD*: precisa algo ou alguém (precisá-lo) ou *TI*: precisar de algo ou alguém (precisar dele) (OBS.). Ter precisão ou necessidade; carecer; necessitar: Precisar (de) dinheiro, (de) funcionários. Precisam-se operários ou Precisa-se de operários (é ingramatical *Precisam-se de operários, cruzamente das duas construções). Preciso (de) que me ajudem. "Preciso (de) viajar" (Jucá). "Quem não tem farinha não precisa peneira" (Prov.). "Quem tem quatro e gasta cinco, não precisa bolsinha nem saco" (id.). "O leão pode precisar do rato" (id.). "Rico é quem de nada precisa" (id.) — *OBS.* A pesquisa de Lessa (p. 199-201) mostra que no Brasil, "pelo menos em nossos dias, o mais usual é preposicionar-se o complemento, se este é um substantivo, e, ao revés, omitir a preposição, se a precisar segue-se um infinitivo" (p. 201): preciso de viagens/ preciso viajar.
> [...]


P.S.: pode haver erros de digitação (meus).

P.S.2: não coloquei o itálico onde o Luft colocou.


----------



## Alacritas

MugenKaosu said:


> Precisam-se operários ou Precisa-se de operários *(é ingramatical *Precisam-se de operários, cruzamente das duas construções)*



Porquê? Não percebo bem a distinção entre as duas frases.

Obrigado.

Alacritas


----------



## okporip

Alacritas said:


> Porquê? Não percebo bem a distinção entre as duas frases.
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Alacritas



Precisam-se operários: voz passiva (operários = sujeito, daí o verbo no plural).

Precisa-se de operários: sujeito indeterminado.

*Precisam-se de operários: sujeito preposicionado? Indeterminado? Nesse caso, ou bem se usa a partícula -se ou bem se usa a terceira do plural ("Precisam de operários lá na fábrica"); combinar as duas coisas não dá pé... Acho que passa por aí a "ingramaticalidade" dessa terceira construção.


----------



## Alacritas

Muito bem explicado, okporip! Ja tou a ver. Obrigadão!!


----------



## germonster

Olá a todos!

Gostaria de saber o emprego do verbo "precisar" porque as vezes leva a preposição "de".
Na seguinte frase, se encontra a construção "precisar + de + substantivo"

Não _*precisamos mais de*_ testemunhas! Vocês ouviram agora mesmo esta blasfêmia contra Deus!

Agradecer-lhes-ía a os membros do fórum se me pudessem ajudar.

Abraçoes


----------



## uchi.m

Annyeong

Nesse caso, existem duas construções distintas: _não... mais_ e _precisar de.

_O verbo precisar, quando seguido por uma cláusula substantiva, é regido por _de_. Exemplos:


Preciso de mais informações
Precisamos de mais dizimistas
Precisava de mais provisões para as crianças na creche
Quando seguido por um verbo infinitivo, pode-se omitir o _de_:


Precisamos comprar mais hóstias
Preciso ir ao seminário
Preciso limpar a igreja
O não... mais, você precisará abrir outro fio.


----------



## Ruca

uchi.m said:


> Annyeong
> 
> Nesse caso, existem duas construções distintas: _não... mais_ e _precisar de.
> 
> _O verbo precisar, quando seguido por uma cláusula substantiva, é regido por _de_. Exemplos:
> 
> 
> Preciso de mais informações
> Precisamos de mais dizimistas
> Precisava de mais provisões para as crianças na creche
> Quando seguido por um verbo infinitivo, pode-se omitir o _de_:
> 
> 
> Precisamos comprar mais hóstias
> Preciso ir ao seminário
> Preciso limpar a igreja
> O não... mais, você precisará abrir outro fio.





Olá,

Penso que em português de Portugal não é possível omitir a preposição "de" quando esta é seguida por um verbo no infinitivo. Assim, em Portugal dir-se-ia:

Preciso de comprar mais hóstias.
Preciso de ir ao seminário.
Preciso de limpar a igreja.

A mim, pessoalmente, não me faria sentido omitir a preposição "de" nestas frases. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## germonster

Obrigado uchi.m e Ruca!

Mas, lhe poderia fazer um favor mais?

Se eu digo "Preciso a sua ajuda" é incorreto? Me parece que está bem e soa bem.

Porém, dado que eu não sei muito bem as regras gramaticais do português, agradecer-lhes-ía a vocês se me pudessem ajudar com uns exemplos.

Saludações cordiais.


----------



## Ruca

germonster said:


> Obrigado uchi.m e Ruca!
> 
> Mas, lhe poderia fazer um favor mais?
> 
> Se eu digo "Preciso a sua ajuda" é incorreto? Me parece que está bem e soa bem.
> 
> Porém, dado que eu não sei muito bem as regras gramaticais do português, agradecer-lhes-ía a vocês se me pudessem ajudar com uns exemplos.
> 
> Saludações cordiais.




Olá.

A frase correta é "Preciso da sua ajuda" ou seja, "Preciso da (= de+a) sua ajuda". Portanto, o verbo "precisar" vem seguido da preposição "de", que neste caso fez contração com artigo definido "a".


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma discussão existente sobre o assunto. Queira ver os posts acima do seu.
Dica: antes de abrir um fio, digite a palavra-chave no dicionário port/ingês (vice-versa) e olhe se tem alguma discussão com o mesmo assunto abaixo de ''Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'precisar' no título:''. Na maioria dos casos, você vai encontrar um tópico já existente.


----------



## uchi.m

Ruca said:


> Olá.
> 
> A frase correta é "Preciso da sua ajuda" ou seja, "Preciso da (= de+a) sua ajuda". Portanto, o verbo "precisar" vem seguido da preposição "de", que neste caso fez contração com artigo definido "a".


Isso! Só vou acrescentar outras possibilidades, que mudam de acordo com o artigo:

Preciso de dinheiro
Preciso do dinheiro do aluguel
No caso 1, _dinheiro_ é um dinheiro qualquer, sem definição, por isso vem sem a contração do artigo.
No caso 2, _dinheiro_ é um dinheiro certo, isto é, _dinheiro do aluguel_, por isso _de_ contrai-se com _o_, para dar _do_.

Entender a utilização de artigos definidos e indefinidos é difícil para japoneses; provavelmente também o seja para coreanos.

Annyeong

uchi.m


----------



## germonster

안녕 uchi.m 잘 지냈어요? 덕분에 포르투갈어 많이 배우고 가요. ^^

Muito obrigado! Cómo está você? Graças a você, aprendo muitas coisas sobre o português.
Também lhes agradezco a Ruca e Vanda, pelos comentários me sinto emocionado.
Como tem dito Vanda, de agora em diante primeramente procurarei a palavra-chave no diccionário port/ing.

Lhes desejo a todos um bom dia!


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado a todos, esse fio foi muito util.
Eu sempre usei precisar *de* + verbo, mas nesse fórum tinha escrito numa frase precisar + verbo errado, alguém me corrigiu o verbo final e tirou o "de".
Foi uma grande descoberta, nunca prestei atenção que precisar + verbo não precisa de "de". Desculpem o jogo de palavras.


----------



## gothic

Engraçado. Eu moro em Minas e nunca ouvi NINGUÉM dizer "preciso de ir ao mercado".

Talvez a região da zona da mata seja influenciada pelo sotaque carioca.

Eu também nunca entendi, até viajar para o sul de minas, por que o "*r dobrado" era associado aos mineiros e aos caipiras. Moro numa cidade de 3 mil habitantes, no âmago do _caipiresco_, e nunca ouvi 'sas coisaí, sô!


----------



## donbeto

A propósito, nas minhas lições português, se ensina 

precisa de + substantivo
precisa + verbo


----------



## englishmania

Pessoalmente, uso sempre a preposição _de _(penso que é característico do PT europeu)
precisar de + substantivo 
precisar de + verbo


> Cito o *Dicionário Houaiss*:«… quando a ele [verbo precisar] se  segue outro verbo no infinitivo […] em Portugal, se usa sempre seguido  de preposição (preciso de fazer, precisava de sair, precisou de se  explicar) enquanto, no Brasil, tal emprego tem vindo a rarear (preciso  fazer, precisava sair, precisou explicar-se)…»





> Segundo o «Dicionário das Questões Vernáculas» de Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, «seguidos de infinitivo, *precisar* e *necessitar* vêm sem ou com *de*: Precisamos acabar com estes passeios - O partido liberal precisa *de* mover a incredulidade pública - Os libertos necessitam desmentir esses receios - O que necessitaremos *de* apurar é audácia.»O «Dicionário de Verbos e Regimes» de Francisco Fernandes explica o seguinte: «significando *ter precisão* ou *necessidade*, ensinam alguns gramáticos que só se deve dar a este verbo complemento indireto, regido de preposição *de*,  tachando de errônea a construção com objeto direto: PRECISO DINHEIRO -  PRECISAM-SE EMPREGADOS. Os fatos, porém, destroem tal modo de ver, e  demonstram que a segunda maneira de construir é tão portuguesa quanto a  primeira.» Depois, este dicionário apresenta vários exemplos de frases  para demonstrar tal opinião.





> Segundo, por exemplo, o _Dicionário Houaiss_, «*a)*  na atual norma portuguesa da língua, este verbo, quando na acepção de  "ter necessidade de", pede objeto indireto, exceto quando a ele se segue  outro verbo no infinitivo, especialmente no Brasil (_precisava sair_, _precisou_ _explicar-se_); *b)* a preposição _de_ é frequentemente omitida antes de complemento oracional: _precisava_ (_de_)_ que lhe fornecessem comida_».Por outro lado, Maria Helena Mira Mateus e outros, na _Gramática da Língua Portuguesa_, 2003, p. 248, apresentam o seguinte exemplo: «*Preciso de* comer/*necessito (de)*  comer», dando-se a entender, portanto, que, no português europeu, até  mesmo quando ao referido verbo se segue um outro no infinitivo, a  preposição *de* deverá ser usada, ao contrário do que acontece com o verbo *necessitar*, a seguir ao qual a preposição parece ser opcional.





> Comecemos pela construção dos verbos precisar e necessitar. Em Portugal,  esses verbos são regidos da preposição "de", quer seguidos de  infinitivo quer de substantivo ou pronome ou expressão substantiva:  preciso da informação, preciso da tua ajuda, eles precisam de mim, ela  precisa de se divertir, necessito de ler mais, etc. No Brasil, tanto  podem ocorrer com preposição como sem ela.    Esses verbos são transitivos directos, quer tenham ou não preposição.  Uma das poucas ocorrências do complemento directo preposicionado é,  precisamente, a que diz respeito ao emprego de alguns verbos regidos de  preposição.    Cf. Precisar / precisar de e Complemento directo (objecto)  pleonástico e preposicionado.



ciberduvidas.pt


----------



## Queen_

Du_sud said:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Lendo os threads, notei que algumas pessoas dizem:
> 
> precisar de + verbo
> 
> Ele *precisa de fazer *isso.
> 
> Na minha região, pelo menos, usamos:
> 
> precisar + verbo
> 
> Ele *precisa fazer* isso.
> 
> precisar de + substantivo
> 
> Ele *precisa de dinheiro*.
> 
> Minha dúvida:  a construção " precisar de + verbo" é correta ou apenas um dos muitos regionalismos, mas que não é abonado na língua culta?
> 
> Obrigado


Em Portugal é sempre obrigatório dizermos "DE"



donbeto said:


> A propósito, nas minhas lições português, se ensina
> 
> precisa de + substantivo
> precisa + verbo


Interessante ensinares assim, mas pode ser por seres brasileiro.



Du_sud said:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Lendo os threads, notei que algumas pessoas dizem:
> 
> precisar de + verbo
> 
> Ele *precisa de fazer *isso.
> 
> Na minha região, pelo menos, usamos:
> 
> precisar + verbo
> 
> Ele *precisa fazer* isso.
> 
> precisar de + substantivo
> 
> Ele *precisa de dinheiro*.
> 
> Minha dúvida:  a construção " precisar de + verbo" é correta ou apenas um dos muitos regionalismos, mas que não é abonado na língua culta?
> 
> Obrigado


A regência de precisar, novamente - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Em Portugal usas o "de" sempre. Já no Brasil pelos vistos é normal omitirem por dizerem que não é obrigatório. É esquisito "ela precisa fazer isso", até parece que é mais difícil de pronúnciar.


----------



## englishmania

> Comecemos pela construção dos verbos precisar e necessitar. Em Portugal, esses verbos são regidos da preposição "de", quer seguidos de infinitivo quer de substantivo ou pronome ou expressão substantiva: preciso da informação, preciso da tua ajuda, eles precisam de mim, ela precisa de se divertir, necessito de ler mais, etc. No Brasil, tanto podem ocorrer com preposição como sem ela. Esses verbos são transitivos directos, quer tenham ou não preposição. Uma das poucas ocorrências do complemento directo preposicionado é, precisamente, a que diz respeito ao emprego de alguns verbos regidos de preposição.





> Segundo o «Dicionário das Questões Vernáculas» de Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, «seguidos de infinitivo, precisar e necessitar vêm sem ou com de: Precisamos acabar com estes passeios - O partido liberal precisa de mover a incredulidade pública - Os libertos necessitam desmentir esses receios - O que necessitaremos de apurar é audácia.»
> 
> O «Dicionário de Verbos e Regimes» de Francisco Fernandes explica o seguinte: «significando ter precisão ou necessidade, ensinam alguns gramáticos que só se deve dar a este verbo complemento indireto, regido de preposição de, tachando de errônea a construção com objeto direto: PRECISO DINHEIRO - PRECISAM-SE EMPREGADOS. Os fatos*, porém, destroem tal modo de ver, e demonstram que a segunda maneira de construir é tão portuguesa quanto a primeira.» Depois, este dicionário apresenta vários exemplos de frases para demonstrar tal opinião.
> _Carlos Marinheiro  _



* Não confio num português que escreve _fatos_..


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> * Não confio num português que escreve _fatos_..


Acho que é pela redação brasileira, não? Veja "errônea" em vez de "errónea" na oração anterior.


----------



## englishmania

guihenning said:


> Acho que é pela redação brasileira, não? Veja "errônea" em vez de "errónea" na oração anterior.


Tem razão, eu é que li mal. É que a pessoa que respondeu à pergunta (carlos marinheiro) é portuguesa, daí o meu espanto. Na verdade, aquilo é uma citação e está em ptbr.


----------



## machadinho

Queen_ said:


> Em Portugal usas o "de" sempre. Já no Brasil pelos vistos é normal omitirem por dizerem que não é obrigatório. É esquisito "ela precisa fazer isso", até parece que é mais difícil de pronúnciar.


Em Minas Gerais, na fala, não é incomum escutar 'precisar de fazer', 'precisar de ir' etc. Na rua, todo mundo praticamente fala assim. É mais na escrita que nós seguimos somos forçados a seguir a norma brasileira. É uma pena.


----------



## englishmania

E quanto a “dever”? No Brasil usam “Ele deve ir “ ou “Ele deve de ir”?
Em Portugal considera-se mais correto dizer sem a preposição.


----------



## Nonstar

Eu pelo menos só conheço deve ir, deve ser etcetera.
Não me recordo de ouvir ninguém usar com a preposição.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tem se, tem gente que usar ''deve de ir'', pras minhas bandas é comum.


----------



## machadinho

É verdade: 'deve de ser' se escuta. Mas é um pouco menos comum, em Belo pelo menos, não?


----------



## Vanda

Não em BH. Vejo mais pelo interior ou pessoas mais antigas.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, '_deve de_' +infinitivo pode não ter o mesmo significado. Se disser '_deve de ser_', estou apenas a exprimir uma probabilidade, uma suposição. No fundo, equivale a '_talvez seja (assim)_'. No entanto, há quem, nessa acepção, suprima a preposição, caso em que '_dever_'+infinitivo tanto pode significar certeza ou obrigação como probabilidade ou suposição ('_Ele deve (de) chegar hoje_', por exemplo).


----------



## englishmania

É verdade, também li sobre isso no ciberduvidas. A verdade é que começa a ser mais comum não usar a preposição em qualquer um dos casos. 
Pessoalmente, não uso a preposição com o verbo dever. Uso apenas com o nome, claro: Ele tem o dever de fazer...



> Mas acrescenta: "O uso moderno da língua pouco atende a essa peculiaridade; assim, é mais comum que se diga, com a mesma acepção, *deve chover hoje*". Em Portugal, a ausência do *de* também é mais corrente, e até sentida como mais correcta.





> O uso incorreto da preposição de com o verbo dever resulta, decerto, de um caso de simpatia (ou por analogia) com «ter de», verbo este que integra o pequeno grupo de verbos modais – dever, poder e ter de – que «se constroem com outros verbos no infinitivo» (Mira Mateus et al., _Gramática da Língua Portuguesa_, p. 247) sendo também «os utilizados na modalidade deôntica, quer se trate de permissão ou obrigação direta ou relatada» ( idem, p. 249).
> 
> Nota: É de referir que há registos da estrutura «dever de» no séc. XVI, mais propriamente no discurso erudito de _Os Lusíadas_, como se pode verificar numa resposta publicada, mas tal construção caiu em desuso, não sendo atualmente reconhecida como correta.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, '_deve de_' +infinitivo pode não ter o mesmo significado. Se disser '_deve de ser_', estou apenas a exprimir uma probabilidade, uma suposição.


Esse é o uso de "deve de ser" que sempre ouvi em casa.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Em Minas Gerais, na fala, não é incomum escutar 'precisar de fazer', 'precisar de ir' etc. Na rua, todo mundo praticamente fala assim. É mais na escrita que nós seguimos somos forçados a seguir a norma brasileira. É uma pena.


Aqui tende a ser fala de gente mais velha, por isso talvez muitos evitem usar. Eu passei a escrever a preposição aqui e ali apenas para que o uso não morra, mas não costumo falar assim. Não há nada mais brasileiro do que isso, diz-que.


----------



## Nonstar

englishmania said:


> Ele tem o dever de fazer...


Aí sim.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Se disser '_deve de ser_', estou apenas a exprimir uma probabilidade, uma suposição.


Exprime-se uma probabilidade mais ou menos boa. Mera possibilidade seria o 'pode ser'.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Exprime-se uma probabilidade mais ou menos boa. Mera possibilidade seria o 'pode ser'.



Exacto. Diria que, perante várias possibilidades, _'deve de ser x' _é aquela que ao falante se afigura como mais provável, aquela em que aposta, por assim dizer. Devo dizer, no entanto, que a construção com preposição, comum na geração dos meus pais, me parece cada vez menos usada. Mas daí a achá-la incorrecta, como agora vi escrito no Ciberdúvidas, vai um passo que não acompanho.


----------

